# How To Store An Empty Aquarium



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone know what is the best way to store a large aquarium for about a year? Empty? Filled with water? It will be kept in a closet inside a house, so no heat/cold issues.

I'm trying to help a friend that is moving and will need to come back a year later to get the aquarium itself.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't have anything "large", per se, but the two tanks I have in storage are filled with random aquarium, gardening, plumbing, odds and ends, junk, in the garage, lol!

HTH 


Sorry, please excuse my sarcasm, but as soon as I saw this thread title, I got this image of my poor neglected tanks gathering dust.


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

It is over 200 gallons (210 I think). I just don't want the silicone to dry out and it would leak once he does move it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've just stuck mine in the garage...


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I would not worry about it too much if its only going to be a year. just keep it up right, close to level and don't stack anything on top of it.


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

I just covered the tank with plastic wrap (keep the dust out) and and its now in an empty walk-in closet. 15 months


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about the silicone drying out; aquarium silicone is pretty good stuff and very tough once it sets up. 

To answer your question, I usually store my aquariums on a level surface in the garage with a bunch of other in them. Old aquariums can be quite handy for storing small items!


----------

